# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Hulp bij zelfdoding mag

## Leontien

> Het gerechtshof in Arnhem heeft vrijdag in hoger beroep de 75-jarige Gerard Schellekens veroordeeld tot een jaar voorwaardelijke celstraf wegens hulp bij zelfdoding.


Nu.nl

Wat vind jij hiervan? Mogen mensen buiten de wet om andere mensen helpen met doodgaan? Of vind je het goed dat de man uit het nieuwsbericht veroordeeld is en dat je de wet moet volgen?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Flogiston

Ik ben geneigd hulp bij zelfdoding acceptabel te vinden, wenselijk zelfs - *mits* die hulp wordt gegeven door een bevoegd arts die een daartoe dienende opleiding heeft gevolgd. Met die opleiding bedoel ik dan niet alleen een opleiding voor de "technische" kant, maar vooral ook een opleiding in de sociale kant. Dus de psychische begeleiding van de patiënt en van de familie, en het herkennen van de oprechtheid van de doodswens.

Hulp bij zelfdoding door andere mensen moet strafbaar blijven. De risico's zijn eenvoudigweg te groot.

Die risico's zijn ten eerste puur medisch-technisch. Wat als iemand zonder voldoende kennis, iemand zou helpen en het loopt mis? De persoon overlijdt dan niet. Of hij overlijdt wel, maar op een gruwelijke manier. Dat kan en mag niet gebeuren.

Ten tweede zijn er de psychische risico's. Wat als iemand gaat inpraten op zijn enig overgebleven ouder, die af en toe wat somber is maar verder niets? Ja, stomtoevallig heeft die persoon een schuld openstaan en rijdt hij in een erg oude auto, en dat heeft natuurlijk niets te maken met het banksaldo van de ouder... jaja...

Nee, euthanasie en dus alle vormen van hulp bij zelfdoding zijn acceptabel. Ze zijn zelfs heel medemenselijk - *MITS* uitgevoerd door een bevoegd en opgeleid deskundige die zich niet alleen met de lichamelijke, maar ook met de psychische kant bezighoudt, en die de situatie van de hulpvrager terdege analyseert. Dan, en alleen dan, kan hulp bij zelfdoding de meest humane oplossing zijn.

----------


## Raimun

> Nu.nl
> 
> Wat vind jij hiervan? Mogen mensen buiten de wet om andere mensen helpen met doodgaan? Of vind je het goed dat de man uit het nieuwsbericht veroordeeld is en dat je de wet moet volgen?
> 
> Geef hieronder je mening!


De man in questie zal zijn redenen wel gehad hebben voor deze handeling .
Echter , wij leven in 'n rechtstaat ..waarin bepaalde spelregels gelden .
Iedere burger wordt geacht deze te kennen en dus ook na te leven !
Indien iedere burger naar eigen inzicht deze spelregels al dan niet gaat toepassen en of interpreteren ....
wordt het 'n gigantische warboel hier !! 

Daarbij "" één jaar voorwaardelijke celstraf "" zegt mij dat de rechter met het geheel van de omstandigheden ,
( die wij hier niet kennen !! ) heeft rekening gehouden .. en 'n vrij milde straf opgelegd !!

----------


## sietske763

eigenlijk wordt er al een tijd aan een vorm van euthanasie gedaan, wat dacht je bij uitbehandelde kanker patienten in het ZH, de morfine met een slaapmiddel in het infuus werd/wordt flink verhoogd na een gesprek met de fam. of eerder, ook een wens van de pat. om niet te willen lijden. door die stoffen goed op te hogen is het einde snel nabij.
heb 2x een echte daad meegemaakt (ik was er niet bij, maar een andere vpk en ass.arts en de hoofdbehandelaar.
deze mensen waren in zoverre uitbehandeld dat ze met veel pijn verder moesten.
het was een zeer formele zaak, alles met de medische dienst was geregeld en dag en tijdstip werd bepaald.
het was die keren doodstil in de gangen van het ZH, er hing een aparte sfeer want je kon dus gewoon de dood van iemand weten.
ik ben niet 100% voor levensbeeindiging maar ga er wel een stuk in mee.....
waarom zou je je hele leven pijn hebben of psychische pijn.....mensen die anders onder een trein springen....
dat is dus mijn mening en er moet dus veel psych onderzoek gedaan worden of het geen tijdelijke wens is.
ik kan verder meegaan in de meningen van de 2 heren boven mij..

----------


## Abbigail

Persoonlijk vind ik dat euthanasie veel gemakkelijker moet worden.
Als mensen zeer oud en genoeg geleefd hebben dan moet het mogelijk zijn dat ze de vrijheid hebben om uit het leven te stappen.
Euthanasie is nog te moeilijk als het er op aan komt.
Voor mijzelf heb ik nu al de zaken geregeld wat ik wel/ niet wil.
Ik sta achter de vrijheid van sterven, om als het nodig is zelf in te kunnen grijpen, wanneer de tijd ervoor rijp is.
Lukt dit niet via euthanasie kan dan een andere weg.
Zelf zal ik nooit overgaan tot beëindiging van mijn leven, ook mijn familie zal ik daar niet mee belasten, dit is ook strafbaar.
Werkt een arts hier niet aan mee, dan zijn er nog andere mogelijkheden, die je aan kunt boren,waar je toch op een waardige manier afscheid van het leven kunt nemen.
Voor Euthanasie is het belangrijk dat je nu in je heldere tijd alles in een wilsbeschikking hebt staan en dat elk jaar herziet.
Thuis heb ik een uitbox, waar alles in ligt als die tijd aanbreekt, dan kan ik met mijn man alles regelen, om zo op een waardige manier naar HUIS te gaan.

Abbigail.

----------


## janenbea

Hulp bij zelfdoding blijft moord, hoe je het ook draait of keert.

----------


## janenbea

Vraagje aan Abbigail: Wat is je HUIS?

----------


## Abbigail

Als ik naar HUIS ga, dan ga ik naar het Hiernamaals.
Een gebied waarik in rust en vrede mag vertoeven.

Hulp bij zelfdoding kun je als moord zien, maar ik zie het niet zo.
De mens heeft een vrije wil, om over zijn leven te beschikken en daar zal ik zeker gebruik van maken.

----------


## janenbea

Het ligt er aan wat je onder het Hiernamaals verstaat. En over die vrije wil denk ik wel wat anders.

----------


## ossel038

Hulp bij zelfdoding is m.i gerechtvaardigd. Maar.... alleen als het echt de wens en dan de echte wens is van de persoon zelf is die dat wenst en dat hij/zij volledig weet wat hij/zij wil en geen echte zin in het leven meer heeft. Ik heb het zelf meegemaakt met mijn vader, nu 1,5 jaar geleden. Hij meer dan 100 jaar oud. Kon niets meer, moest overal mee geholpen worden, echt met alles, maar ge geest was sterk en zei tegen mij, het is goed zo. Jongen, zoon, help mij , ik ben nu klaar. Hij was klaar en is rustig en vredig gestorven. De artsen wilden niet want er was geen codicil, en er is een code en we hebben te maken met de regels van het verzorgingshuis. Dus je staat daar en er is al maandenlang over gesproken totdat mijn vader een longontsteking kreeg en opgenomen werd in het ziekenhuis om hem te behandelen. Hij was toen zo hulpeloos, ik heb hem uit het ziekenhuis gehaald en teruggebracht naat het verzorgingshuis en hij is toen na 3 weken, nadat hij geestelijk klaar was, en dat ook zei, rustig ingeslapen. 
Ook met mijn 1e vrouw, had een onbehandelbare vorm van darmkanker, geen codicil, maar in overleg met de behandelend arts, en nadat haar eerste kleinkind geboren was, is zei , met hulp, vredig ingeslapen.

----------


## loesves

Gewenste zelfmoord, dat heb ik in de 30 jaar chronische depressiviteit wel vaak gehad, de put is te diep om over het randje te kijken, wanneer het over nuchter het leven overzien gaat.
Achteraf maakten de antidepressiva mij juist een persoon dat dood wilde gaan, niet omdat leven niet goed zou zijn, maar omdat mijn verdriet en pijn te zwaar waren, ik heb in die tijd niet nuchter kunnen denken, met alle gevolgen van dien.
Ik ben blij dat ik van mijn huisartsen die ik in deze periode had, en te vertrouwen moesten zijn geweest en de kennis bezittende, bij toeval door een Psychiather gescreend ben, en jawel hoor na 4 maanden met medicijn afbouw, en opbouw van een ondersteunend middel.
Totaal niet meer depressief, terwijl mijn huisarts eigenlijk niet wilde meewerken dat ik door een kenner werd gecontroleerd.
Ik probeer niet meer terug te kijken, maar 30 jaar zijn erg lang, en hebben de sporen ook inj mijn kinderen nagelaten.
Maar geen een AD Producent die mij zal willen helpen om maar enigzins het leed van toen te verzachten, ik denk dus maar nietmeer aan vroeger,waarin ik wekelijks diep verlangen naar de dood had, en ja nadenken of dat hiernamaals zo vredig is kun je dan niet, ik was onbekwaam om met zoveel verdriet zo.n keuze te maken, en ik geloof zeer zeker dat velen er uit stappen omdat ze gek van de diepe rouw om zichzelf zijn.
En schuldgevoel gaat hierbij gelijk op, want het is knap lastig als anderen kunnen leven, en jij de vreugde en zon echt niet meer zien.
Voor mij is het nog goed gekomen, maar velen zullen dit niet lezen en dan is het dubbel pijn om de Depressie zo te hebben meegemaakt, en je geen andere keus hebt dan de Dood.
Ik wou dat hier eens wat meer mensen over zouden kunnen spreken met elkaar en verschillende Psychiaters, waardoor meer duidelijkheid in je situatie kan komen en het gedeelde al zoveel scheeld met anderen die jouw verstaan in deze gevangenis van verdriet.
Ik hoop echt dat er ook deskundigen hier op deze syte meelezen en een stap naar nieuw leven kan worden gemaakt, Ik hou me aanbevolen.
Groeten een weer levende vrouw Loes vAn Es. Zierikzee.

----------


## Dokterskind

Zolang de persoon in kwestie het zelf wil en het met een dokter is overlegd, vind ik dat het mogelijk moet zijn. Waarom zou iemand moeten leven die helemaal niet meer wil leven?

----------


## Abbigail

Ik vind dat iedereen de vrijheid moet hebben om over zijn leven te beslissen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hulp bij zelfdoding ben ik voor, mits door een arts die weet van de medische en psychische kant van zaken en als het niet in een bevlieging gebeurd, maar na meerdere gesprekken.

----------


## Abbigail

Hallo Luuss0404

Dat is zeker een goed argument.
Ik heb hierover ook met mijn huisarts gesproken en hij heeft mij ook de medische, de wet en de psychische kant met mij doorgenomen.
Zoiets gebeurd nooit in een bevlieging, dat mag volgens de wet helemaal niet.
Deze artsen moeten ook verantwoordelijkheid afleggen voor een commissie, daar komt heel wat bij kijken en bij een bevlieging zou dit grote gevolgen hebben voor de desbetreffende arts.

----------


## Abbigail

> Het ligt er aan wat je onder het Hiernamaals verstaat. En over die vrije wil denk ik wel wat anders.


Wat ik onder het Hiernamaals versta is het volgende;
Niet de hemel, zoals de kerk het vertelt, dat is niet aan de orde.
Maar mijn plaats terug in het universum, waar wij allemaal vandaan komen.

----------


## Abbigail

> Gewenste zelfmoord, dat heb ik in de 30 jaar chronische depressiviteit wel vaak gehad, de put is te diep om over het randje te kijken, wanneer het over nuchter het leven overzien gaat.
> Achteraf maakten de antidepressiva mij juist een persoon dat dood wilde gaan, niet omdat leven niet goed zou zijn, maar omdat mijn verdriet en pijn te zwaar waren, ik heb in die tijd niet nuchter kunnen denken, met alle gevolgen van dien.
> Ik ben blij dat ik van mijn huisartsen die ik in deze periode had, en te vertrouwen moesten zijn geweest en de kennis bezittende, bij toeval door een Psychiater gescreend ben, en jawel hoor na 4 maanden met medicijn afbouw, en opbouw van een ondersteunend middel.
> Totaal niet meer depressief, terwijl mijn huisarts eigenlijk niet wilde meewerken dat ik door een kenner werd gecontroleerd.
> Ik probeer niet meer terug te kijken, maar 30 jaar zijn erg lang, en hebben de sporen ook inj mijn kinderen nagelaten.
> Maar geen een AD Producent die mij zal willen helpen om maar enigszins het leed van toen te verzachten, ik denk dus maar niet meer aan vroeger,waarin ik wekelijks diep verlangen naar de dood had, en ja nadenken of dat hiernamaals zo vredig is kun je dan niet, ik was onbekwaam om met zoveel verdriet zo.n keuze te maken, en ik geloof zeer zeker dat velen er uit stappen omdat ze gek van de diepe rouw om zichzelf zijn.
> En schuldgevoel gaat hierbij gelijk op, want het is knap lastig als anderen kunnen leven, en jij de vreugde en zon echt niet meer zien.
> Voor mij is het nog goed gekomen, maar velen zullen dit niet lezen en dan is het dubbel pijn om de Depressie zo te hebben meegemaakt, en je geen andere keus hebt dan de Dood.
> Ik wou dat hier eens wat meer mensen over zouden kunnen spreken met elkaar en verschillende Psychiaters, waardoor meer duidelijkheid in je situatie kan komen en het gedeelde al zoveel scheelt met anderen die jouw verstaan in deze gevangenis van verdriet.
> ...


Hoi Loes,

Het is knap hoe je hier uit bent gekomen, maar tegelijkertijd zie je ook wat een antidepressiva aan kan richten.
Daar kun je echt depressief van worden en als daar niet goed naar gekeken wordt, dan zit je met een groot probleem.
Jij vond je weg en je bent eruit gekomen.
Ik denk ook dat het goed is dat je deze ervaring via deze weg ventileert en dat er ook door artsen en psychiaters meer hierover nagedacht moet worden.

Zelf ben ik hartpatiënt en overgevoelig voor medicatie.
Dus ik kan wel met je meedenken hoe medicatie kan werken, die ervaring heb ik ook, maar als ik merkte dat ik veranderde van de medicijnen dan liet ik het na om deze te slikken.
Daar zitten vaak stoffen in die je ontzettend depressief kunnen maken en als je weet hoe dat in je hersenen werkt dan laat je het snel na.

Kijk in je hersenen heb jij neurotransmitters, dit zijn bepaalde stoffen in je hersenen zoals serotonine en noradrenaline.
Deze neurotransmitters houden je psychisch in balans.
Als de werking van de neurotransmitters goed is dan bent psychisch ook in balans.
Maar krijg je medicatie die de noradrenaline en serotonine uit balans brengen dan loop je het risico dat je depressief gaat worden.
Deze neurotransmitters spelen een grote rol bij stemmingsstoornissen en artsen en psychiaters moeten zeer goed kijken welke antidepressiva hiervoor gegeven wordt.
Er zijn verschillende soorten medicatie voor depressie, maar er moet eerst gekeken worden of er een tekort is aan noradrenaline of serotonine en dit kan via bloedonderzoek.
Dan pas kunnen artsen of psychiaters een goede behandeling inzetten om je uit die depressie te krijgen.

Ook is het van belang dat je een goede huisarts hebt, waarmee je kunt spreken en die je ook door wilt verwijzen voor een second-opinion.

Ik wens je alle goed en als je hierover meer wilt weten dan verneem ik het wel van jou.

Alle goed en goede moed voor de toekomst.

Marianneke Beurskens

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Abbigail,
Ja wettelijk mag het niet in een bevlieging, maar in het voorbeeld van Leontien heeft een man zijn moeder geholpen. Misschien was dit haar wens en heeft ze er veelvuldig over gepraat zonder het op papier te zetten, maar misschien was het ook wel een bevlieging die opgenomen is als bewijs zijnde, dat weet ik niet...
Er zijn veel mensen die wel eens denken van "was ik nu maar dood" maar die daarop terug komen en als iemand op dat moment ze gelijk had geholpen bij die wens, wat dan, dat kan je niet terugnemen... Dat bedoelde ik met bevlieging... 
Denk dat het goed is zulke dingen altijd te overleggen met een arts en met dierbaren en om het op papier te laten zetten door een notaris ofzo, zodat er geen twijfel over is...

@ Loes,
Knap en fijn dat jij uit die situatie bent gekomen!
Verschrikkelijk dat je zoiets hebt moeten meemaken en erg fijn dat je jou ervaring deelt zodat anderen er ook iets aan hebben  :Smile: 
Er wordt naar mijn mening te snel naar ad gegrepen, terwijl er ook andere oorzaken kunnen zijn waarom iemand moe of verdrietig is en er ook andere oplossingen zijn.
Ik heb zelf gehad dat ik moe en zwak was, huisarts wou mij aan de AD hebben, ik eiste een bloedtest en had b12 tekort en iets anders tekort, ben blij dat ik naar mijzelf heb geluisterd, zeker na het lezen van jou verhaal...
Fijn dat je weer positief in het leven staat, ik hoop dat je het een plekje kan geven of hebt gegeven, zodat je weer doorkan  :Smile: 
Ik wens je veel positiefs voor de toekomst!

----------


## Abbigail

Wat B-12 tekort daar kan ik over meespreken.
Ik denk dat je ook een foliumzuur tekort had,meestal gaat dat samen en daar kun je depressief van worden.
Ik had last van krachteloosheid en functieverlies in mijn zenuwstelsel, dat is goed opgelost met B-12 injecties.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Abbigail, 
Ja klopt, ik probeer dat zoveel mogelijk met kruiden en groenten/fruit op te lossen, maar daarnaast gebruik ik als aanvulling ook homeopatische b12/foliumzuur tabletten. Ik was moe en futloos, niet depressief, maar ben blij dat ik naar mijzelf luisterde en niet naar de huisarts...
Fijn dat het bij jou met injecties is opgelost  :Smile:

----------


## Abbigail

Wij kunnen zelf veel oplossen en ik slik nu nog extra foliumzuur en heb nergens last meer van van.

Marianneke

----------


## Marleen

Hulp bij zelfdoding is moeilijk te controleren. Wanneer is het moord en wordt er geroepen dat het hulp was? En hoe definieer je hulp?

----------


## Quincy2010

Hulp bij zelfdoding kun je als vogt definiëren:
Als je hulp bij zelfdoding in overleg gaat met je arts, die het juridisch verantwoord vindt dan lijkt mij dat dit geen moord is.
Een arts gaat zeer voorzichtig te werk omdat hij verantwoording af moet leggen voor de justitie.
Meestal wordt er nog een tweede arts geraadpleegd, die er bij is en deze twee mensen zijn dezelfde mening toebedeeld.
In het laatste geval waar sprake is van euthanasie is er geen sprake van moord.

Als je b.v. iemand helpt die een aantal pillen heeft verzameld en jij helpt hem of haar mee, dan lijkt mij, dat je kunt spreken van moord.
Die laatste vraag heb ik wel eens gehad en die hulp heb ik resoluut afgewezen en degene doorverwezen naar de huisarts die ik wel van die vraag in kennis gesteld heb.
Deze persoon leeft nog en heeft ook plezier in het leven, maar ze had veel pijn door slijtage en verzamelde de medicatie die ze kreeg.
Haar huisarts geeft haar nu mondjesmaat mee en daar was ze in het begin ook niet over te spreken, want ze kon niet meer verzamelen.
Als je een dergelijke vraag krijgt als de bovenstaande, nooit op in gaan en direct de huisarts van die perspoon waarschuwen.

----------


## ossel038

als ik vind dat mijn tijd gekomen is, dan mag ik zelf bepalen dat "het tijd is ". Mijn tijd is het nu nog niet, maar op het moment dat het leven voor MIJ niet meer te doen is en in overleg met partner en kinderen vind ik , het mag!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Quincy2010

Daar heb je groot gelijk in want het is "jouw tijd 'en jij mag bepalen hoe je - in overleg met je partner en kinderen - daarmee omgaat.

----------


## ossel038

Ik ben het helemaal met de vorige spreker eens. Kijk naar de MITSEN, en die zijn belangrijk in deze discussie! Als de zelfdoding onder begeleiding wordt toegepast.Helemaal goed. Maar je kunt , als je afscheid van het leven wil nemen ook kiezen voor stoppen met eten en drinken, en dan gaat het lastig worden. Iedereen gaat zich er mee bemoeien en wil zijn zegje doen en zijn/haar mening laten weten. 
Nee, wat mij betreft, hulp bij zelfdoding : prima , maar met goede begeleiding.

----------


## ossel038

En zo is dat!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

